# Leica Summicron-R 50mm f/2



## akiskev (Jan 7, 2013)

I got this lens a month ago at a bargain price, but still haven't found the time to use it properly. 
Today I took about 20 photos (portraits and some car shots). Compared to the Zeiss Planar 50 1.4, I find the image quality of this Leica more pleasing for portraits (softer contrast and better bokeh). 
Unfortunately the human model I shot doesn't want his images on the Net, so I can only show you the car photo 
I'll try to update this topic with some more interesting photos in the future!




Canon 400d, ISO 100, f/2, 1/500.

If you have this lens, please post your thoughts about it! Photos would be great too!

Akis


----------



## akiskev (Feb 11, 2013)

One more with the Summicron-R
f/2.8 this time 




Canon AE-1


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Feb 17, 2013)

The Summicron is one of the classic lenses ever made. It's sharpness, color handling and sturdy
construction make it a keeper. Unfortunately, Leica discontinued the R series when it couldn't keep up with the electronics in a move to digital. The R lenses were a real bargain until recently when the 
M43 and other small formats made R adapters available and you could finally put a decent lens on
those bodies. The resulting price of used R lenses has doubled in the last three years.
If you like the results of the summicron, try the summilux versions of the 35mm and 80mm lenses.
The three of those combined could keep a serious photographer in hog heaven for years. The R zooms are on a par with Nikon and Canon, but no other company can compare for the primes.


----------



## akiskev (Feb 24, 2013)

dickgrafixstop said:


> If you like the results of the summicron, try the summilux versions of the 35mm and 80mm lenses.


Thanks for the useful info! Greatly appreciated!

One more at f/2 with my XTi


----------



## deleteme (Feb 26, 2013)

akiskev said:


> One more at f/2 with my XTi


Not Fair. A beautiful woman makes us ignore all the tech details.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 27, 2013)

I have 2 of them 

One is a short range from 1957.
One is brand new and is 6 bit encoded for digital.

Best 50mm I've ever used...

ET


----------

